# Allied Mistress questions



## Ganderbay (Dec 19, 2002)

I am currently looking at a purchase decision on a 1972 39'' Allied Mistress and I would appreciate any info that could be provided on the pros and cons of this older type boat.(We intend to circumnavigate in 2004.
Thanks.
Ernie and DiaNNa


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Nice boats in a lot of ways but this is a 30 year old boat and would probably take a lot of work to put in shape for a circumnav.

Jeff


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I know of one that may be for sail/sale. Phil, the owner, has done extensive work to her. Great boats with lots of space. P.M. me if you need more information


----------



## aclosereachaway (Nov 12, 2005)

I know I'm dragging this one out from quite a while ago but...

When seeing the ballast (5000) to displacement (20000) ratio for a Mistress it seems to me they would be very tender, especially with shoal draft. 

Can anyone refute that? Or tell me if my thinking is off?

Thanks


----------



## krissteyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Am also interested in purchasing an allied mistress or possibly a contessa.
Am keen on a project boat "to keep me busy" - anybody know of any "projects out there... EM direct krissteyn @ hotmail dot com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ganderbay:
Is this Allied Mistress the 39' ketch version designed by Arthur Edmunds? What kind of keel does it have - shoal or deep fin? I heard they were very well built boats for their era. Have never sailed one and see very few out in the Pacific Northwest. Must be an East Coast boat. If you care capable of fixing and preparing it for blue water voyages, they good luck.


----------



## cyndimarcus (Oct 16, 2004)

*Also interested*

Also considering an Allied Mistress, or Princess. I'm on the west coast, but for the right boat willing to travel.


----------



## krissteyn (Mar 1, 2004)

Indiantown Marina has a princess for +- 25K I think its a keen seller ???
chjeck with the broker there

I bought a challenger 35 ketch instead - less money and similar boat with a VERY GOOD PRICE

good luck

kris

sy Vger
challenger 35 ketch (now in Stuart)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Allied Mistress Hull #18*

I am trying to locate Allied Mistress hull number 18. Does anyone know who owns her or where she is located.


----------



## MarvinP (May 13, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Allied Mistress Hull #18*
> 
> I am trying to locate Allied Mistress hull number 18. Does anyone know who owns her or where she is located.


Hey I know this is a really old thread but I just saw this.
I have the Allied Mistress 39 hull #18
Currently living aboard her in key west


----------

